# How long can you function in a SHTF without food?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Should circumstances require it in a survival situation, could you function after two days without food?

Of course I've read about men under starvation conditions, but I've never actually gone without food for any amount of time in my whole life. So I've decided to find out. No food for me from breakfast Tuesday to Thursday noon. Just tea, water, and strained fruit juice. I'm doing this to determine if I will have the energy to work, think straight, etc. without daily nutrition. Will I get sleepy or have other unexpected physiological effects? 

My test on Thursday will be:
a) physical: mow my grass, something I do a lot and I'll be able to judge my physical reaction;
b) mental: play my favorite chess program, which I can usually defeat on level 3.

P.S. My stomach is already protesting. I'll report on my experience if anyone's interested.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It may depend, I'm pretty slim, not much for fat reserves. I don't eat much at one sitting, but eat often. That's why we prep. I would think whatever you consume in a regular day, you should have for at the least a week. Folks not close to water may need a different plan. my .02. Might not be time to fatten up when the time comes.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have gone up to two days without eating before, several times. Mentally, and physically, I was good. Morale sucked, but I was ok. I would venture to guess that after about four days, physical and mental effectiveness would start to suffer, and morale would be in the toilet, and I would be prone to violent outbursts, or depression.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nope, I am a diabetic. I would be seriously screwed in an serious situation, without food for extended times.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The rule of threes, three weeks with out food then one expires. I think that may be an average, I don't know for sure. The notion of starving people running amok and raising you know what is somewhat off. People who are truly starving (as in the latter stages of starvation) are usually listless and lethargic. No fuel in the tank.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You will be alright for 2 days. You will be short tempered and cranky but you will be fine. I found this out in the school of hard knocks. The experts say that you can go 3 weeks. I think a person would be pretty much zombiefied by the halfway point. My .02


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, it would take approximately 3 weeks to starve to death, but it think, the last half of that, you would be sitting around, waiting to die.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> You will be alright for 2 days. You will be short tempered and cranky but you will be fine. I found this out in the school of hard knocks. The experts say that you can go 3 weeks. I think a person would be pretty much zombiefied by the halfway point. My .02


I'm often cranky as it is, so a couple of days without food? what come after cranky? Pretty sure I don't want to find out.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

When I run out of CHEEZ-ITs I plan to eat my enemies.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Depends on how good your liver is at putting glucose into your blood for your brain to eat. I've done 36 hrs and was able to work, but concentration stunk and I had the sense I was getting stupid (er?).


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good luck. Let us know how you fair. I do not think O want to try it unless I have to.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

People! Get a grip! I have often gone on three day fasts for meditation and to refresh my spiritual batteries.
I stayed active, drank lots of water, and spent time to really be who I am. I do not get cranky or short tempered - quite the contrary - I am calm, relaxed and more able to handle the unexpected. 
I don't even feel hungry after three days - just refreshed.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As a 17-25 yr old young buck I've gone up to 4 days several times with all the water I wanted, usually with light hiking but no hard labor.. After about day 2 active hunger isn't so bad but make a point of not thinking about blueberry pancakes or a steak. On day 3 a slight weakness is noticeable. Other people I've known could almost pass out on day 3 when standing quickly but nothing I ever experienced. By day 4 my mental focus seemed to be very slightly affected.

Assuming you are basically healthy you're probably able to function at 80% for over a week.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulS said:


> People! Get a grip! I have often gone on three day fasts for meditation and to refresh my spiritual batteries.
> I stayed active, drank lots of water, and spent time to really be who I am. I do not get cranky or short tempered - quite the contrary - I am calm, relaxed and more able to handle the unexpected.
> I don't even feel hungry after three days - just refreshed.


I've gone on week long fasts and after 3 days you really don't feel hungry. Energy levels are fine. Not saying I could hike 20 miles, but I could perform normal daily tasks without difficulty. Longest fast was 24 days, which was too long. I started to hallucinate and felt pretty weak. No, I am not an anorexic - just wanted to clear my system and focus on spiritual things, like Paul said. If you fast, it is much better to go completely without anything (except water). Initially you will break down protein, but after a few days, your body starts breaking down fat. If you flip back and forth with little bits of food, you will continue to catabolize protein, which is not good, especially for the heart muscle.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think that doing it and meditating keeps you on an even keel. It might feel different if you were forced to go without food but even then - meditation would help.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

On the TV show Survivor, the contestants often go 45 days with little more than a little rice and water. They lose weight, but seem able to perform physical tasks and solve puzzles.

I used to eat only bread and water and sleep on the floor one weekend a month to remind me of the differences between wanting and needing. You actually need very little to survive.

Interesting project though, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Today I ate one slice of 12 grain toast, about 2:00.
Then at 8pm, I had a BLT. 

It's normal for me to just eat an evening meal. 
I think I could do 2 days.

Do keep us posted on how you do!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I tend to lose my appetite when its hot out or in highly stressful situations (like SHTF) so I'm thinking this Squatch will do fine. Interesting test you decided to endure. Can't wait to hear the results and I wish you the best of luck. Excuse me while I go have some Taco's. Or Ice Cream. Maybe both. DEFINITELY both. Oh and a burger sounds good too. Maybe some cookies. And a beer. Mmmmmmmm....beer.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Should circumstances require it in a survival situation, could you function after two days without food?
> 
> Of course I've read about men under starvation conditions, but I've never actually gone without food for any amount of time in my whole life. So I've decided to find out. No food for me from breakfast Tuesday to Thursday noon. Just tea, water, and strained fruit juice. I'm doing this to determine if I will have the energy to work, think straight, etc. without daily nutrition. Will I get sleepy or have other unexpected physiological effects?
> 
> ...


Should take a normal sized fat boy about 90 days to starve to death. A skinny guy can go at 60. Water is much more critical. About three days is tops on that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can go 2 days. I have done that before but with a serious attitude. ( My wife says I have that anyways ) After that.......who knows. I have been watching my diet for 2 years now since my heart thing so I have learned to do with less. But, food is a pleasure of mine. I love good food so it was an adjustment. I watch what I eat and especially when I eat. I cut back on the alcohol and started working out again.

Let us know how the experiment works out.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have not gone without food for more than a half day beyond my sleeping fast. 

I am packing more fat on me than I should be. I wonder what my first deficiencies would be with a water fast.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Others have contributed, so I'll toss my experience in too.

Somewhere on this boars is a thread I started as a log of my experiment in a "bug out diet".
It consisted of taking the right vitamins and correct amount of glucose to keep my body thinking everything was fine, but not actually feeding it much at all.
I think I was doing 800 calories a day. For a 6', 240lb man, that's drastic.
Day 1, no issues.
Day 2, no issues.
Day 3, no issues.
Day 4, started to notice a mental fog.
Day 5, same mental fog, energy still normal.
Onwards, energy stayed relatively normal, mental fog grew, temper shortened, grouchy came out.
I think I lost 20lbs, and later discovered that my glucose intake was not adequate. I'd been taking the wrong size glucose pills.
This may have contributed to the mental fog.

Good luck, you should be fine.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Others have contributed, so I'll toss my experience in to.
> 
> Somewhere on this boars is a thread I started as a log of my experiment in a "bug out diet".
> It consisted of taking the right vitamins and correct amount of glucose to keep my body thinking everything was fine, but not actually feeding it much at all.
> ...


I remember that thread. I found it interesting and useful. Here it is:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10614


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I remember that thread. I found it interesting and useful. Here it is:
> 
> Let's call it... the "bug out" diet


Thanks Ark!
Looks like my memory of the event wasn't quite accurate. Not sure if that's a positive or negative.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have gone without food and not by choice. 5 days i think was the longest. Im here to talk about it. All the water and tea i could drink. Just nothing solid.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I remember that thread. I found it interesting and useful. Here it is:
> 
> Let's call it... the "bug out" diet


It turns out Kauboy did my experiment, in spades, before I joined this forum. And he did it better than I could. Oh well, I'll finish, but the excitement is gone. LOL.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> It turns out Kauboy did my experiment, in spades, before I joined this forum. And he did it better than I could. Oh well, I'll finish, but the excitement is gone. LOL.


Every body is different. I would finish with gusto. 
I will try to keep up with your thread.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I might last 2 hours without food..two days I'd wither away to nothing....I drink fresh orange juice when I'm fasting for my two hours ^^

Good Luck on the fasting.


----------

